# Mila pierced her ear with her own quill!



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I was checking Mila for the last time before going to bed (double checking her water and everything) and I noticed she was extra grumpy. I was going to just leave her be, but then I saw that she was holding her head a bit to the side. I picked her up and then saw that she had a large white quill poking through her ear!










I had a blunt tweezer near by, so i grabbed it and carefully grasped the quill and pulled it carefully closer to her scalp. It came free from her ear. Luckily there isn't any swelling or draining (and not much of a hole either).

From the picture, you can see the quill is just about as thick as her ear.. that can't be comfortable! I felt so bad for her. I'm really glad I decided to investigate rather than let her be this time. She tried to ball up when i picked her up, but the quill was tightly wedged in the hole making it too difficult to do so.

I decided not to stress her any more with trying to apply neosporin to her ear. But I definitely will if i notice any symptoms resembling infection.

Has this happened to anyone else before? Her quills are so long near her face, and she has pretty big ears that she is growing into, so I can see how this happened.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor baby! It's a good thing that you noticed!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor little Mila. 

That happened to my Peaches when she was about 6-7 months old. I had caged her with Snow and they had been doing well together. Then one night Peaches was really huffy and when I got her up I noticed one side of her visor was red and puffed up. My first thought was that Snow had attacked her and I immediately separated them. Weird thing was, as I was examining her, the redness and puffiness suddenly disappeared and there was no sign of any injury. Later on, my youngest daughter came in and sat on the end of the bed as I was holding Peaches. She said, Mom, do you know Peaches has a hole in her ear. NO!!!! Sure enough, when held up to the light, she had a hole in her ear and I knew then that it was not Snow's fault but a quill. Peaches had that hole till the day she died. I often thought about putting an earring in it just long enough for a few pictures but could never bring myself to do it. :lol: 

I've had numerous that have had quills poking into themselves along the skirt line. 

The hole will be fine. Chance of infection is slim but watch it. It will be interesting to see how long the hole remains. With Peaches, I think the hole became even more obvious after a few days but maybe that was because I knew it was there. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ouch! I've never had this happen to an ear,looks so painful! Thank God Mila has such a great owner!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Larry. How wonderful that Mila is so cared for!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Poor Mila! It's so funny though, just like kids, hedgies do the darndest things. Too bad some of them hurt...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Ouch! Poor little monkey. Crazy wayward quills! No wonder she was acting grumpy and huffy.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor little girl, good for you for reacting so quickly! Look on the bright side, now you can give her a pretty little earring. ....No? Probably not the best idea, actually...


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

She just wanted to be able to wear pretty earrings because she is a pretty lady...too bad she had to do it the hard way :? I'm glad you caught it in time! Now I am going to obsessively check Phinneus to make sure the silly boy hasn't gone and pierced his ear too.


----------

